# becoming a breatharian



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

Ok, I did the vegetarian thing and now am mostly vegan BUT I wish to become purer than thou (plus think of all the money I can save!).
So now I will get all my energy out of thin air!

Akahi Pranic Breatharian Method - 8 Day Process - Breatharian, Food Free, Living on Light, Pranic Nourishment


----------



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

And a link here to a couple who hardly eat! A couple claimed they learned to live without food, and news outlets ate it up - Jun. 21, 2017


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Seems like that fad would die out pretty quickly.:lol:


----------



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

Breath deep the gathering gloom, watch lights fade from every room!


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

richwolf said:


> Breath deep the gathering gloom, watch lights fade from every room!


I have that on my phone and listen to it when I run!


----------



## Zomby Woof (MCM700) (May 23, 2004)

Breatharians starve to death. Or they are just lying frauds if any are still alive because they are eating to stay alive.


----------



## dave54 (Jul 1, 2003)

Breatharian is only a partway stage. The true enlightened no longer need oxygen, deriving life directly from Gaia's consciousness. Only then will you be One with the Universe.


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

Zomby Woof (MCM700) said:


> Breatharians starve to death. Or they are just lying frauds if any are still alive because they are eating to stay alive.


From the article:
'We only eat when we want to have the taste of food'
Me too. This morning I wanted to taste eggs and toast and coffee, so I had 3, scrambled with cheese, toast, and my body was telling me I'd enjoy the taste of butter. I enjoy coffee so I had two cups...

I wanted to taste pizza for lunch. I don't need calories- I just taste things until I'm no longer interested in it. That happened to be about 2 slices of pepperoni with cheese.

Joking aside: I want to see some science, but of course a 'breatharian' under 100% supervision would just claim that the process was interfering with their energy absorption and that's why they're starving and dying, or some other ridiculous bullish!t to avoid being proven a fake.


----------



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

Just remember you can survive a lot longer without food and water than without air!


----------

